# I made some progress



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Please excuse my mess
Heidi


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm Jealous !


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great! If that's a mess, I'm in big trouble LOL


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks good to me !


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Looks great! If that's a mess, I'm in big trouble LOL


I was trying to find the mess too ! 

Since I've bought out other's stash, one thing to be careful of is fading. I have quite a bit of fabric with fade lines down the seam where that part was exposed to sunlight for who knows how long. 

I plan on putting curtains over my fabric shelves, so I can easily see everything, but keep it out of sunlight also.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like that. I&#8217;m going to do something like that in the &#8216;new&#8217; house. I have lots of fabric. It&#8217;s in bins right now, and some will stay in bins, but I like the idea of being able to find what I need fast. It will be in a closet, so sunlight shouldn&#8217;t be an issue.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I too fail to see Heidi's mess! Shelves look very organized and neat.

I store quilting fabric in plastic sweater boxes. The tight lids keep dust out and I then store the boxes on shelves in the closet so no light. The box lids are meant to allow stacking so fit together nicely. My boxes came from Dollar General. I also have some fabrics in plastic shoe boxes.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 25, 2011)

That's great looking Heidi. Mrs. Claus and the elves have the sewing area here in the North Pole City in a mess this time of year. I don't even understand how they find the trim and the needles as the fabric is everywhere!

I'll have to put that down on the NICE side of the list.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good, nice and neat.

Question, is that ALL the fabric you have? I have tubs in my room. There is no way I could fit all my stuff on 1 bookshelf. You must have great restraint to resist buying fabric.

It is a good feeling to have stuff organized.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok the first pic I uploaded showed the mess but it uploaded sideways so I took another one and it hid the mess, lol. I just didn't change the caption. I have 2 more large totes to unpack and miscellaneous boxes left to unpack. I have another matching bookshelf in my root cellar, I didn't have room in the living room for it, but the shelf is starting to mold &#128542; so I'm gonna have to find another home for the fabric that doesn't fit on y his shelf


----------

